# Nismo Front Lip NEW painted Sheer silver.



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a Genuine Nismo front lip/airdam and mounting hardware for a 02-04 altima. Already painted. Anyone near Ohio interested I will make a deal! This is Brand New and proff painted at dealer. [email protected]


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what do you want for it. I have a friend that has one, same thing in the same color, at the dealership. They ordered it and got it painted, then didn't get to put it on the car, so they are stuck with it. He orders parts to fix up new cars on the lot, and this one got sold before the part got installed.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Cost on the lip is a little over $300, List for over $450 I think its like $489 at courtesy. Paint was about $150. Ill take the first $375 plus ship.


----------



## altimanut (May 7, 2006)

Ill give you 200.00 for it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i am super sure.. that shit has been sold and resold ahha


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

altimanut said:


> Ill give you 200.00 for it.


....Check the date...


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Still have it actually. $200 for the 1st person to pick it up.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh and EMAIL me, I dont get emails for my PM's from this site. And yes I have it set to.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Anybody want this thing? I want it out of my garage!!!!! $200 plus ship


----------



## texasmike (Feb 27, 2007)

I ended up buying this nismo lip from Spddracer. Put it on the next day. Looks sweet!! 275 total. I was very pleased. Thank you Spddracer!!!


----------

